
Nvidia’s flagship RTX 2080 Ti graphics cards are failing more than they should - rl3
https://www.techradar.com/news/nvidias-flagship-rtx-2080-ti-graphics-cards-are-failing-more-than-they-should
======
sgillen
I wish they would give some numbers and methods here.

~~~
sebasmurphy
Def need some past historical data from other launches for comparison.

------
EugeneOZ
Mine works fine.

~~~
EugeneOZ
Lol, really? Downvoting because of envy? Grown up.

